# Got A Fire Extinguisher?



## tbow388 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well here is what I do with a good bit of my tomatoes, onions & peppers from the garden.

First I start out like this.







And that makes this.






After I make that 100oz salsa my wife makes me do these.






After I do those and eat some of that the next morning I need one of these.






That batch of salsa I named "Love Life Salsa" because it's SPICY!!
I wonder if the habaneros had anything to do with it?


----------

